# V10 reliability issues?



## JVee (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone aware if there are any common reliability problems with this engine? I love the performance statistics, but if I do get a the V10 diesel will the car end up spending more time in the garage than on the road?
Thanks
J


----------



## gibber_2k (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: V10 reliability issues? (JVee)*

My father was looking for a desel phaeton, he drove a couple of 3l but after driving a v10 they did not compare, the V10 was a lot smoother and quieter and the engine was doing a lot less work but you could still feel the power at low speed.
The fuel consuption isnt that much different either.
He has had the car for 6 months now and had no problems, nor has there been any major problems in its service history.
The performance is amazing, Im not had chance to compare it with my w12 yet, but at 90mph is is crusing at 2k revs and returns a health 30+mpg (uk gallons)


----------



## JVee (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: V10 reliability issues? (gibber_2k)*

Thanks so much for the reply. Exactly the kind of relevant information that a potential buyer wants to know. Thanks. 
Any theories on why they discontinued the V10? New emission laws? Terrible sales?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: V10 reliability issues? (JVee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JVee* »_Any theories on why they discontinued the V10? New emission laws? Terrible sales?

j,
The reason the V10s have been discontinued is due directly to new emissions laws. The engine left no room for the fitting of DPFs (Diesel Particulate Filters) required to meet the new specifications.
While I have not driven a V10 in the Phaeton, I have had the privilege of experiencing the engine in the Touareg and all I can say is "WOW"!
Fret thee not, however...I just read an article in the latest edition of _Automobile Magazine_ about a 5.9 litre V12 TDI in the Audi Q7 -- we can but hope that powerhouse (700+ ftlb of torque) finds its way into our cars!


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: V10 reliability issues? (JVee)*

You should be aware of this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...03231
Might be worth checking up whether the work has been done/needs doing, while the car you buy is in warranty.
I should love to have the V10 but will wait to see whether it continues to drop or not. Meanwhile, I enjoy a bit of extra tuning with my 3 litre - bringing it up to around 390 ft lb and 260 bhp. Makes all the difference.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: V10 reliability issues? (Aristoteles)*

Hi,
Here in France, at least 2 diesel V10s have seized at around 40000 miles...
All charges were taken by VW, but nevertheless, it's a bit scary, looking at the number of Phaetons that were sold in France...


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: V10 reliability issues? (JVee)*

Hi I have had my V10 since May 2004 and no issues with the engine at all how ever I seem to remember a couple of turbo problems with the 2003 model which I believe had a recall. As far as I am concerned it is one of the best vehicles I have had. Including winding it up on a couple of autobahns and averaging around 30 MPG imperial over 600 miles at 60 MPH average. In addition in terms of power it is formidable I would have purchased another but for the demise of the V10 engine. I suspect that it eventually may end up with the V8 TDI from the Audi. Good luck in your search you will enjoy it if you buy one.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: V10 reliability issues? (pilgrim7777)*

I've had my V10 for almost 2 years and covered about 10k miles without any significant mechanical issues. Most problems relate to low battery electrical glitches. The car is only used at weekends and then for short runs. The bulk of the mileage was covered in road trips in France/Germany.
I'd definitely recommend getting a decent battery charger and a VAG-COM.
I had a few jobs done under warranty - fixing frayed electrical cable in boot, replacing faulty engine radiator fan and corroded lower front door trims.
I still have the jerky down-change to 1st gear when nearly stationary. Has anyone else followed up with VW on this? Last time I checked they were aware of the problem and thinking about fixing it.
If I was buying a Phaeton now and the V10 was an option, I'd go with a V6 TDi - I don't need the V10 grunt any more, but I thought I did when I bought the car


----------



## churchy (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: V10 reliability issues? (Aristoteles)*

Picking up on your extra tuning, what did you use to achieve this....I have been interested to perk the performance up a little, but wary on what to plug into the engine due to the advanced engine management system.
Barry.


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd take the 3 litre diesel and get it remapped by someone like Superchips or Rica. The 5 litre V10 has fantastic torque, but (i) it's extremely heavy in a car that already has, shall we say, "comfort-oriented handling" and (ii) if it does break down out of warranty, it will be even more expensive to repair and (iii) in the UK at least, the 5 litre is quite a bit more expensive in the used market.


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

Link to Superchips: 
http://www.superchips.co.uk/bl...urn=1
Under £400 this month, for a handset that you can use to program the car / return it to standard whenever you want.
I'm not connected with Superchips but am a very impressed customer.


----------



## JVee (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (uk_nick)*

Thanks for the input. I've looked at the new laws for CO2 emissions for cars here in Luxembourg and have to say that they really do tax you hard for the V10, if I did my calculations correctly it's a little under EUR 800 per anum for the V10 vs. around EUR 400 for V6. Spread over the year it's not that much more, but when you add insurance and petrol costs, plus the added possibility of even more taxes in the near future it all ads up to quiet a bit. I'd love the extra power, but need to think long and hard about the sensibility of it.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Nick,
Thanks for the link to the BlueFin thingy. Given the way it works (copying the ECU map from a car, sending it to Superchips and then receiving and uploading a tweaked map), I wonder whether it could be used to copy the mapping from a 2008 V6 Phaeton (the 240ps engine) and copy it over to a 225hp engine...
Harry


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

Harry
I don't think so. The handset is "locked" to a single VIN code, plus I suspect the newer engine has physical differences as well as different fuel/boost maps.
I've just "bluefinned" a Ford 2.2 diesel Galaxy and am very impressed: hitting 220bhp and 490NM.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Nick, 
How did you find your insurance reacted to the remap?


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Harry,
Varies a lot. Direct Line charged about 10% more 3 years ago, this year I'm with Performance Direct and it's adding about 40% to the premium, but then again the premium started off incredibly low for someone like me with 9 points and 2 bumps in 5 years.


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry
My insurance comes up for renewal in 2 weeks time and I've been quoted £266 for the car in its present form and £439 with the Superchip remapping which adds 52 bhp and I think 109 nm's of torque.
Frank


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Francis007)*

Hi Frank
_Quote, originally posted by *Francis007* »_
My insurance comes up for renewal in 2 weeks time and I've been quoted £266 
Frank

What company is that with ?


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

Tony
It's with Saga, 15000 miles per annum,car in drive overnight, not garaged and all driving in Europe included, ( Churchill wanted £50 per trip) , £750 excess. 
Are you qualified for Saga ( Send a Grandad abroad ) insurance though ?







I fear you are much too youthful !








Francis


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Francis007)*

I would have to dig him up to qualify


----------



## Dayron (Feb 3, 2020)

Look in Car Check


----------

